# New Tracks in New Windsor New York



## ttminisports (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
I just wanted to welcome all of you to come down and race with us at TT Minisports Racing Centre in New Windsor New York. After over three years of testing and development, we our proud to annouce the opening of our new facility which includes an awsome Multi-configuration Mini-Z / X-mod / 1:18th scale (HPI Micro RS-4s & Xray M18s) track featuring a special epoxy resin super "High-grip" surface .
Additionally and concurrently We have opened a 1:32nd scale Slotcar track as well. Future plans include (coming soon) a 50'x 25' indoor Off-road track (downstairs 1:16th and 1:18th scale racing anyone?) as well as an outdoor 75'x 50' paved road course for 1:10th scale (elec and nitro) racing. For schedules and more info goto : www.ttminisports.com or call us at: (845) 534-1112 Mon-Sat 10am-8pm. 
Ask for Todd or Tony


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice looking track! If I find myself in New York, I will stop by!


----------

